# bunny day problem/glitch????



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

bunny day has finally arrived and i've spent an hour this morning looking for eggs for zipper t bunny :>>
but there is no new rocks spawned or new dig sites ?? there is no eggs in the sea or the rivers and i've shook every tree possible.. i've only collected 2 sky eggs can't seem to find any anywhere else ??? can someone help or me or can relate to this  problem

( i've tried tting back and forth again but the situation seems to be the same )


----------



## jolokia (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you time-travel to it before and break the rocks already? Maybe it remembers you already cleared the map. Try going back to the day but start a new character (as with plot-reset trick) to get a fresh set of stuff to spawn.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Did you time-travel to it before and break the rocks already? Maybe it remembers you already cleared the map. Try going back to the day but start a new character (as with plot-reset trick) to get a fresh set of stuff to spawn.



i don’t know i plot reset benjamin in last night and it was difficult to get him in since i didn’t realise bunny day meant rocks spawned everywhere in free places where i planned for him to move…. i tted back so i didn’t miss bunny day but today there isn’t any rocks or digsite like it was yesterday just sky eggs….


----------



## bellafez (Apr 20, 2014)

This exact problem has happened to me. I had to TT to the 20th to get someone out of my town, and I didn't know about the rock glitch so I jus TT'd back calmly except now that real bunny day is here there are no new rocks, and I can't get any eggs!


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

bellafez said:


> This exact problem has happened to me. I had to TT to the 20th to get someone out of my town, and I didn't know about the rock glitch so I jus TT'd back calmly except now that real bunny day is here there are no new rocks, and I can't get any eggs!




i thought it was just my luck, i'm going to try this reset thing jolokia suggested, i really yearning for the egg basket ugh !


----------



## jolokia (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I don't TT, but I did the new character thing this morning to see if I'd picked up any hitch-hikers (I'm at nine villagers) and the rock and digsite placements were changing every time. See if rocks show up on a new character and if they do save with that character.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Well, I don't TT, but I did the new character thing this morning to see if I'd picked up any hitch-hikers (I'm at nine villagers) and the rock and digsite placements were changing every time. See if rocks show up on a new character and if they do save with that character.



i don't usually, only for plot reset.. i guess i care too much about the fact a lot of previous dreamies moved infront of my house so i wanted benjamin in a good place in order for me to love him !! well i'm trying this now i'll let you know


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 20, 2014)

Same problem but with tree eggs.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

okay, jolokia's idea worked !!!!!! just do the same as plot reset just once and there is a whole load of new rocks and dig sites aaaa thank you very much i am very greatful :->


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the same problem but I am still a bit confused! Do I need to keep the new character I make? Ive never dont the plot reset trick and I TTd (I normally dont TT either I just needed somebody in boxes to move out so I could be up a friend's dreamie for her)


----------



## jolokia (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes you do have to save; choose your plot space with Nook, then go back to Isabelle and get your TPC. You can then save/quit, continue and immediately delete the new character, if you wish. The town will be saved in its rock-covered state when you enter with your mayor.


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the same problem and it's pissing me off! Yeah, I TT'd so I could order/send stuff to villagers, but this is just stupid. If anyone has an extra basket, I'll gladly buy it from you, cuz this is dumb. :/


----------



## jolokia (Apr 20, 2014)

Full practical instructions for TTers or anyone who is looking at a barren town on Bunny Day: 

1. Using your mayor, turn your clock back to 5:59am on Bunny Day. Enter the game, save and quit. 
2. Wait one minute (so it is now 6am and officially Bunny Day), and start a new character. Go through Rover's dialogue as usual. When you enter the town it will now be full of rocks and dig sites (as you have caused the day to reload). 
3. Go through the rigmarole to choose your plot, save the game and quit. 
4. Continue, tell Isabelle "I need help first", delete the new character. 
5. Reload with your mayor.


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 20, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Full practical instructions for TTers or anyone who is looking at a barren town on Bunny Day:
> 
> 1. Using your mayor, turn your clock back to 5:59am on Bunny Day. Enter the game, save and quit.
> 2. Wait one minute (so it is now 6am and officially Bunny Day), and start a new character. Go through Rover's dialogue as usual. When you enter the town it will now be full of rocks and dig sites (as you have caused the day to reload).
> ...



thank you very much, only just read this !!


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank a bunch! Also, I didn't have to set my time back! I just went in with my new character and it worked! ^-^%


----------



## lime22 (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks for posting this had trouble


----------

